# Tomatoes and Their Health Benefits



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2014)

Why you should eat them daily...

*1. REDUCE HEART DISEASE*

According to Tufts and Boston University researchers, the highest average intakes of lycopene were linked to almost a 30% reduction in the incidence of cardiovascular disease and coronary heart disease, respectively, according to findings published in the British Journal of Nutrition.

*2. VITAMIN AND MINERAL RICH*

They provide the body with a tremendous amount of natural vitamins and minerals such as vitamin A, vitamin K, vitamins B1, B3, B5, B6, B7, excellent vitamin C, folate, iron, potassium, magnesium, chromium, choline, zinc, and phosphorus.

*3. TOMATOES CAN REDUCE DAMAGE BY SMOKING INCLUDING SECOND HAND SMOKE*

Tomatoes can reduce the amount of damage done to your body by smoking cigarettes or inhaling second hand smoke. Tomatoes contain coumaric acid and chlorogenic acid that work to protect the body from carcinogens that are produced from cigarette smoke.

*4. THEY NATURALLY ENHANCE FLAVOR*

Tomatoes can enhance the flavor of almost any cooked dish. Whole tomatoes, chopped tomatoes and tomato sauce freeze well for future use in cooked dishes. Cooking tomatoes — such as in spaghetti sauce — makes the fruit heart-healthier and boosts its cancer-fighting ability. All this, despite a loss of vitamin C during the cooking process, substantially raises the levels of  beneficial phytochemicals. Research demonstrates that heat processing actually enhanced the nutritional value of tomatoes by increasing the lycopene content.

*5. DENSE IN PHYTONUTRIENTS*

In terms of phytonutrients, few vegetables compare with tomatoes. They contain flavonones, flavonols, hydroxycinnamic acids, carotenoids, glycosides and even fatty acid derivatives. Better antioxidant protection has also been shown using broad measurements of oxidative stress in different body systems including neurodegenerative diseases.

*6. ORGANIC TOMATOES ARE KING*

Tomatoes grown by organic methods contain more phenolic compounds than those grown using commercial standards, but be sure of your source as many organic tomatoes imported from Mexico contained residues of pesticides exceeding allowable limits.

*7. IMPROVES DIGESTION AND PREVENTS CONSTIPATION*

They help to improve the functioning of the digestive system and the liver, and the prevention of constipation, especially when mixed with spinach juice.

*8. REDUCES DANGERS OF STATIN DRUGS*

Recent evidence shows that just two ounces of tomato paste or a pint of juice a day could be enough to help many patients avoid dangerous statins, the class of drugs commonly prescribed for these conditions, which can lead to heart problems.

*9. PREVENT KIDNEY AND GALL BLADDER STONES*

They work as a disinfectant to protect the body from diarrhea and prevents the appearance of kidney stones and gall bladder stones in the long term. They also dramatically reduce the incidence of lower urinary tract symptoms.

*10. HEALTHY HAIR*

Drinking tomato juice constantly improves the appearance and texture of hair, and since it is rich in vitamin k, it helps to strengthen the tufts of hair and increase its luster as well as the revitalization of growth.

*11. SKIN HEALTH*

Rich tomato components fight acne and prevent damage to skin cells. Studies have indicated that drinking two cups of tomato juice a day helps to improve the overall appearance of the skin in a short period of time.

*12. BONE HEALTH*

Tomatoes help maintain healthy bones strengthened by enhancing the ratio of calcium in the body. Interestingly, the connection of tomato intake to bone health involves the rich supply of antioxidant in tomatoes.
*13. STRENGTHENS IMMUNE SYSTEM*

Daily consumption of tomatoes is working to increase the proportion of vitamin C in the blood, which inhibits the levels of stress hormones and strengthens the immune system. So drinking tomato juice helps ease tension and stress.

*14. REDUCE BLOOD CLOT RISKS*

Tomato juice helps to reduce the risk of blood clots. The excessive clumping together of platelet cells can cause problems for our bloodstream in terms of blockage and unwanted clotting, and prevention of this excessive clumping is important for maintaining heart health. Numerous phytonutrients in tomatoes have been shown to help prevent excessive clumping of our platelet cells.

*15. INCREASES FAT BURNING CAPACITY*

Tomatoes stimulate the production of the amino acid carnitine which has been shown in research to speed the body’s fat-burning capacity by over 30 percent.

*16. PROTECTS VISION AND DEGENERATIVE EYE DISEASE*

Because tomatoes are a rich source of the phytonutrients beta carotene, lutein, and zeaxanthin, they can help improve vision and protect your eyes from degeneration.

*17. PREVENTS STROKE*

New research in the journal _Harvard Health Letter _ found that diets rich in tomatoes can help prevent stroke. The scientists chalk up the results to tomatoes’ rich lycopene content.

*18. RESTORES BIOCHEMICAL BALANCE IN DIABETICS*

According to new research in the journal _Cell Biochemistry and Biophysics_, scientists created diabetic conditions in animals and fed some lycopene while others were fed their typical diet free of lycopene. The biochemistry of animals fed lycopene returned to normal while the others stayed at diabetic levels. This study shows promise that lycopene (found in tomatoes) can help restore biochemical balance in diabetics.

*19. REDUCES PROSTATE CANCER RISK*

Tomatoes are rich in natural fiber which maintains the health of the colon as it reduces the risk of prostate cancer which affects 1 in 8 men. One key tomato nutrient that has received special focus in prostate cancer prevention is alpha-tomatine. Alpha-tomatine is a saponin phytonutrient and it’s shown the ability to alter metabolic activity in developing prostate cancer cells. It’s also been shown to trigger programmed cell death (apoptosis) in prostate cancer cells that have already been fully formed. Research on alpha-tomatine has also been conducted for non-small cell lung cancer, with similar findings.

*20. REDUCES BREAST CANCER RISK*

Breast cancer can also be reduced with tomatoes. Exciting research in the _Journal of the National Cancer Institute_ shows that higher amounts of carotenoids including alpha-carotene, beta-carotene, lutein, zeaxanthin, lycopene, and total carotenoids may have a reduced risk of breast cancer.
- See more at: http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/20...ily-staple-in-your-diet/#sthash.qhgo6YyI.dpuf


Heirloom tomatoes...http://deliciousliving.com/recipes/7-flavorful-heirloom-tomatoes


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2014)

Lovely SeaBreeze, I love tomatoes and just had a nice ripe on sliced onto my tuna salad!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (Mar 27, 2016)

If I eat very many of them they give me heartburn and then the citric acid makes my skin break out.

May be genetic -- my dad couldn't eat them because of the peels and the seeds.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't like tomatoes, my husband loves them and can eat them like apples.  When we used to grow our own Early Girls and Cherry Tomatoes, he loved to just pick them off the plant in the yard and have a fresh healthy treat.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 28, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't like tomatoes, my husband loves them and can eat them like apples.  When we used to grow our own Early Girls and Cherry Tomatoes, he loved to just pick them off the plant in the yard and have a fresh healthy treat.



I share your husbands tastes.  The highlight of my yearly garden is the cherry and grape tomato plants.  It's a real treat to take a break, while mowing the lawn, etc., and pick a handful of these tasty little tomatoes, rinse them, and snack on them like candy.  I wish I could figure out a way to preserve some for use year round...they get rather expensive in the stores.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 28, 2016)

I had tomatoes, feta cheese, olives and basil as a salad for four nights last week, really enjoyed
it but paid for it as the tomatoes are too acidic for me and the feta cheese too salty, but as I said
in a previous post I eat what I want when I want.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 28, 2016)

Every week I get a container of Campari tomatoes at Costco and invariably they're gone by the following week.  I eat tomatoes almost every day, whether in a salad, an omelet, or on a sandwich.  Sometimes I just throw a few on the dinner plate.  Love tomatoes.


----------



## Lon (Mar 28, 2016)

I eat tomatoes almost every day and have for years.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2016)

I love them in any shape or form.  Can't think of anything tastier than a BLT !


----------

